# Sharing free patterns from email I received SL



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

http://us2.campaign-archive2.com/?u=74c9a5fe681619d5a82b98f3c&id=31271a1045&e=26e927b17b


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Must not look, must not look......................I looked!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Some lovely patterns.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Chrissy said:


> Must not look, must not look......................I looked!


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Must not look, must not look......................I looked!


Oh poop so did I!!!!! Lovely patterns :thumbup:


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks, I grabbed several.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Must not look, must not look......................I looked!


ROTFL!! :XD:
So did I!


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing now I have more patterns to try and select from. LOL


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Scottishlass - I am curious, what does SL mean when people send a link?

Or did I just answer my question? SL = sending link????


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

Would you believe me if I said I didnt look?

I looked!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you...some lovely patterns!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh dear me, I looked! Nice patterns.


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

I love your avatar.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Really cute Desert Bloom top! Thanks!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> Must not look, must not look......................I looked!


Me too, darn it!!


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

judyr said:


> Scottishlass - I am curious, what does SL mean when people send a link?
> 
> Or did I just answer my question? SL = sending link????


It means her name SL: sent by Scottish Lass.


----------

